# Dying Anacharis in tank for Betta



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

I've got a small 1 gal tank set up for the Betta I plan to get shortly. I've been doing "fishless cycling" using ammonia and, once the cycling process was nearly complete, I added a few plants: some bacopa, some anacharis, and some java moss. Everything was put in just before I went on a week-long business trip to Japan (with the idea that the tank would be ready for a Betta when I got back).

I've got a small "bubble" filter in the tank and a heater. There's about a half inch of gravel on the bottom. Water temperature is 80 degrees. Illumination is a 15 watt compact fluorescent lamp. Tested water today and got pH 6.8, Ammonia 0 ppm, Nitrites 0 ppm, and Nitrates 80 ppm. (Looks like the cycling is done).

Well, the bacopa and java moss are doing fine. Both have grown noticeably since I've been gone. The anacharis, however, isn't doing well at all. The leaves have gone wan and transparent and the stems have gone very soft and broken in spots (leaving some stems floating in the water). I've pulled out what's left although I haven't gravel vacced yet.

Any idea why my Anacharis is dying? Any suggestions on some other plant choices for a small Betta tank?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

From your post I can't see any definate reason that the ancharis would be dieing. Some possibilities that come to mind is: For your size tank you have a lot of plants, maybe it did not get enough light from over crowding. Which brings me to, make sure you have a plant bulb (5500k-10000k). Your temp is a little high, try bringing it down a few degrees. A lower temp will be much better for the Betta to. Did you do water change before adding the plants? Maybe there was too much ammonia in the tank left over from cycling that had an adverse affect on it. Which cycling the tank was really not needed if it is going to be planted, the plants do the cycling for you. These are just thoughts and may not be the reason your ancharis died at all. I would just stick with the plants that are doing good. Some ferts will also be needed for the plants to stay happy.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Anacharis just doesn't grow well in some environments. Try the things that Trenac suggested and see what happens.

But. For the sake of the betta remove the dead and dying pieces of the plant. They won't recover anyway, and the ammonia that they create while rotting could harm the fish.

Bill


----------



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

aquabillpers said:


> Anacharis just doesn't grow well in some environments. Try the things that Trenac suggested and see what happens.
> 
> But. For the sake of the betta remove the dead and dying pieces of the plant. They won't recover anyway, and the ammonia that they create while rotting could harm the fish.
> 
> Bill


Already done: picking out what I could then doing a gravel vacuum/80% water change followed the next day (today) by another gravel vac 70% water change.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I believe that the suggestions to lower the temp might be about it. The Betta will probably like it but the "anacharis" might not.

The term anacharis covers a lot of ground in the plant world that we know. It sounds as if yours might be around the bend already but Anacharis or Elodea or Egeria is a nice plant for just about any tank.

Leaving Anacharis float is OK as long as it does not prevent light from getting to others in the tank. Anacharis can grow like mad if it likes where it is and I have had well over 6' lengths many times. This plant when floating uses up a lot of stuff and when you throw it out into your garden it removes a lot of things that are better not in the tank. It is a win win situation.

There are many other plants that work and it is good to try all you can obtain. Some work some don't. What works for everyone else may be the opposite for you. If you do not try them you won't know. The only problem you might have is getting a lot of plants to fit.


----------



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I went ahead and did two back to back gravel vac/water changes to clean out the remains of the anacharis. Then I went out to get the Betta (which my 3 1/2 year old daughter has decided should be named "Sam" for some reason). While I was out I got a Java Fern to go in the tank as well.

I prepped the Java fern by soaking in Potassium Permanganate solution (just enough PP to make a dark pink solution), then rinsing in tank water, to kill any bugs, snail eggs, or the like.

This is the result.


----------

